# Lula Park?



## GASLAYER (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone ever launched back up the Chattahoochee in Lula Park and hunted? Looks to be some pretty good coves backed up from google earth. Wondering if it's worth my time to go scout it, thanks.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 23, 2015)

truck+gas+boat=scouting. Nobody is gonna say yes or no. It's better to find out yourself


----------



## GASLAYER (Nov 24, 2015)

Wasn't asking if anyone had seen birds, curious as to the layout. It's supposedly 4-500 acres. Was asking to see if anyone had ever been there and which way these acres included. Up river or down river. Thanks.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 24, 2015)

Loaded


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 24, 2015)

My pals killed em with a boat paddle down there south of the bridge.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 24, 2015)

GASLAYER said:


> Was asking to see if anyone had ever been there and which way these acres included. Up river or down river. Thanks.



yeah people have been there. It's public water.  thousands upon thousands have been there shooting every high bird that comes close to crossing the river. its terrible because of that.


----------



## todd06 (Nov 24, 2015)

there is a map link showing boundary line on ga dnr wma website.


----------



## Wing Shootin (Nov 24, 2015)

There are a couple of slews North of the bridge that should be a good place to set up. With the lake at full pool right now you will have 3 to 5 feet of water to work with.


----------



## GASLAYER (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 24, 2015)

Check out Belton Bridge boat ramp, water is down and there is a sandbar between lula ramp and river channel that's very skinny right now


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 24, 2015)

Im goin to check that out in the morning.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 24, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=825549


Killer. take care of this thread buddy.


----------

